# Got a new tool/toy today



## killswitch505 (May 11, 2018)

Looks like I’m going to have to learn how to grind HSS


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (May 11, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## benmychree (May 11, 2018)

Those are more commonly used for carbide grinding


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 11, 2018)

Make a slide to hold your HSS at various angles, obtain a couple of cup wheels and really go to town. I'm envious.


----------



## benmychree (May 11, 2018)

T Bredehoft said:


> Make a slide to hold your HSS at various angles, obtain a couple of cup wheels and really go to town. I'm envious.


Open the picture fully, and see that a protractor was provided with the grinder and accessories.


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 11, 2018)

A protractor's fine, I didn't have one, made a couple of slides with specific angles for various cuts. (Didn't see/notice the protractor at first.)


----------



## mikey (May 11, 2018)

Congrats! With the right wheels, that will grind HSS just fine. They work well for brazed carbide tooling, which is what I think they were intended for. For inserted carbide, an Accu-finish works well. 

Expensive tool, and that one looks brand new! Very nice.


----------



## killswitch505 (May 11, 2018)

thanks for the kind words and advice.....

Mikey, I do a lot of Business with Baldor I mentioned to my salesman a month or two ago that I wanted to start grinding HSS this was sitting in my office this morning!!!!! I couldn’t justify buying something like this personally it floored me. Any advice on wheels would be much appreciated.


----------



## mikey (May 11, 2018)

You have a really nice salesman - that is a $2,000.00 grinder! Which I do not own ... 

If you're going to grind HSS, the best wheel to get would be a CBN wheel. Not much choice for a 6" cup wheel with a 1-1/4" arbor and 1" wide face. Shars has some: http://www.shars.com/products/abrasives/diamond-cbn-grinding-wheels/6x1-d6a2c-cbn-plain-cup-wheel

Maybe see if they have a coarse wheel and a fine one. I know that 80 grit will shape a HSS tool and I would guess that a 220 or finer will get the coarse marks off.

Aluminum Oxide wheels are plentiful. You'll have to ask the guys with a tool and cutter grinder for recommendations. 

I don't use wheeled grinders for tool grinding; I use a belt sander. Do you happen to know the Wilton or Burr King salesman?


----------



## killswitch505 (May 11, 2018)

Mikey, sorry man wish I did and thank you for the links!!!!


----------



## Janderso (May 12, 2018)

You can grind end mills and drill bits with the right set up with that machine. You suck imho.


----------



## Cadillac (May 12, 2018)

I have the same grinder you will be very happy with it after a quick learning. I have a a white I believe aluminum oxide on one side and a 180 grit diamond on the other. The aluminum oxide grinds hss very well and leaves a mirror like finish. The diamond plows through carbide also. The diamond will grind hss but not for it as it will degrade the wheel fast. You can also use a green wheel high I think is silica carbide maybe. My favorite has been the white but I don't have a lot of experience it just works good.


----------



## TerryH (May 13, 2018)

Whoa! Nice grinder! Congrats.


----------



## royesses (May 13, 2018)

WoW! What a deal. Conrgrats are in order.
I have Shars CBN and Diamond wheels on my Enco copy of a Baldor. They are a medium cost alternative and they work great.
http://www.shars.com/products/abrasives/diamond-cbn-grinding-wheels

Roy


----------



## killswitch505 (May 13, 2018)

Cadillac, do you have any idea of the grit your white wheel is?


----------



## Cadillac (May 14, 2018)

It’s a fine grit I’ll try and get a picture later.


----------



## Cadillac (May 14, 2018)

Sorry their are no markings on hub of wheel. Wheels came with grinder so Idk what grit. To me it’s a fine 180 or 220. I see the same composition on a lot of tool grinders. Leaves nice fine finish. Hope it helps somewhat.


----------



## killswitch505 (May 15, 2018)

Errrrrr I’m having a heck of a time finding AO wheels for this thing!!!!!!! The ones I’m seeing with flanges all have a 1” arbor


----------



## Cadillac (May 16, 2018)

Wow googling shows they are getting hard to find for some reason. And thank god I got two with my grinder cause they cost more than I paid for my grinder. I see the silicon carbide “green” wheels are available and it looks like I was wrong on grit size. The AO wheels I’ve seen are 46,60,grits. 
 Here’s one from MSC 


Sorry for blur screen shot but msc has them.


----------

